

Show HN: AI that builds data-intensive web-apps crazy fast, in days - nawazdhandala
http://www.cloudboost.io

======
ottertown
This is an ambitious project but I wonder if there'll be a market for it even
if the product is well executed.

1) It seems like you'll need to have some understanding of how web
applications work to use the UI, and if that's the case you probably already
know how to do trivial things quickly like creating submission forms.

2) Related to 2), browsers and the JS community are getting pretty good at
doing things like components and modularity. Building apps should continue to
get easier for developers.

3) It could work well for apps whose scope is contained in your feature scope,
but when I need to do anything custom outside that scope I'll be out of luck.

Basically it comes down to whether the time that cloudboost saves me on web
dev is going to be worth the extent of restriction on product. The lower that
extent, the more it's worth it. Good luck to you guys.

~~~
nawazdhandala
#1 - Yes, Authentication, Emails, forms etc will be all done with ease.

#2 - We don't intend to target the dev community. We're more towards people
who have no idea how web works.

#3 - You can git clone the repo and make changes either to the UI or the
business logic. So, in a way you're not restricted to the product. You can
make CloudBoost.io do all the mundane tasks for you - and then git clone the
repo - and make changes.

We're working hard to make sure its so flexible that you wont even need to git
clone the repo - but it'll take time to mature over time.

------
nawazdhandala
Founder here : We're a startup that uses AI to build web apps. We're planning
to launch an alpha by end of feb/early march. Traditionally what people do is
hire a programmer (or program themselves).A huge majority of apps these days
are data-intensive and they do one or more of these things :

Send Email Authentication (fb,twitter,etc) Payments Save a form Add an entry
Edit an entry. List all the entries

Most of these tasks are mundane, take a lot of time to build, test, debug, and
deploy. We automate all of that for you. All you do is - drag and drop few
things around and our AI engine will build an app + the UI (That'll amaze you
for sure) in minutes - saving you weeks of your life. If you want to add
features or pivot - Its simple, takes few minutes to edit and publish. We will
not be a compelling product during our alpha, but we will mature over time (in
a few months).

Let us know if this sounds exciting, If it does - signup for our alpha program
at [http://www.cloudboost.io](http://www.cloudboost.io) /

Thanks a ton for your time. :)

~~~
conqrr
Who is backing/funding you guys?

~~~
nawazdhandala
We don't have any investors yet. We're bootstrapping for now.

------
aakilfernandes
A cool concept - very ambitious. A couple copy things

> Am I locked in? By locked in you mean if I own my data. Yes. You do

I think you mean you're not locked in.

> Never spend time coding the UI and forms?

Might want to drop the question mark

~~~
nawazdhandala
Sorry for these mistakes. Thanks a ton for the feedback. Will update ASAP. :)

